# مـــــــــــــــواكب عجـــــــــــــــــــــــــيبة



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2010)

مـــــــــــــــواكب عجـــــــــــــــــــــــــيبة

بكـــاء أم تهليـــــل؟
للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي







كلما أشتركت في الصلاة من أجل أحد الأحباء الراقدين تنازعني مشاعر تبدو متضاربة. أرى أمامي موكب أسرة الراقد وأصدقائه وزملائه وجيرانه, وقد بدت علامات الحزن على الكثيرين منهم بسبب آلام الفراق. هنا أشتهي أن تتسلل الدموع من عيني كما "بكى يسوع" (يو35:11). حينما رأى مريم ومرثا ومن معهما من النسوة يبكين لعازر الذي مات ودفن وأنتن.
لكن تنازعني مشاعر أخرى وهي مشاركة الملائكة وجميع الطغمات السمائية فرحهم وتهليلهم بانتقال نفس أمينة لتنضم إلى صفوف المنتصرين في الفردوس, لكي تلتقي مع العريس السماوي يوم العُرس الأبدي. وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الحبيب: "رأيت المدينة المقدسة أورشليم الجديدة نازلة من السماء من عند الله مهيأة كعروس مزينة لرجلها" (رؤ2:21).
موكبان عجيبان, موكب منظور على الأرض, يلزمنا أن نشاركه مشاعره, إذ يقول الرسول: "فرحاً مع الفرحين, وبكاءً مع الباكين" (رو15:12). وموكب غير منظور في السماء يعلن فرح السمائيين بخلاص كل إنسان وعبوره بسلام من العالم ليحيا شريكاً مع السيد المسيح في أمجاده.

ارتدت والدة القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي ثياب العيد عندما حضرت جنازة ابنها
قيصريوس













​


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2010)

فعلا مشاعر متضاربة


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

راااااااااااائع يا النهيسى
ميررررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااائع يا النهيسى
> ميررررررسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*

شكــــــرا جــــــدا



للمرور الرائع



سلام الرب يسوع


​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> فعلا مشاعر متضاربة


*

شكــــــرا جــــــدا



للمرور الرائع



سلام الرب يسوع


​*


----------



## youhnna (18 مارس 2010)

*جمييييييييل جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 مارس 2010)

بالفعل توجد مواكب عجيبة 

شكرا لك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *جمييييييييل جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


*

شكرا 

جدا جدا
للمرور   الرائع جدا

سلام الرب يسوع
​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> بالفعل توجد مواكب عجيبة
> 
> شكرا لك​


*

شكرا 

جدا جدا
للمرور   الرائع جدا

سلام الرب يسوع
​*


----------



## tamav maria (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا نهيسي
هو ده فعلا شعور ابونا تادرس
في حياته معانا
فرحا مع الفارحين وبكاء مع الباكيين


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا نهيسي
> هو ده فعلا شعور ابونا تادرس
> في حياته معانا
> فرحا مع الفارحين وبكاء مع الباكيين


*
شكــــــرا جــــــدا



للمرور الرائع



سلام الرب يسوع​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## firygorg (25 أبريل 2010)

*​شكراااااااااا نهيسى مشاركة رائعه​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا نهيسي
> هو ده فعلا شعور ابونا تادرس
> في حياته معانا
> فرحا مع الفارحين وبكاء مع الباكيين


*

منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور غالى وكريم جدا

الرب معاكم


​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> ...


*

منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور غالى وكريم جدا

الرب معاكم


​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2010)

firygorg قال:


> *​شكراااااااااا نهيسى مشاركة رائعه​*


*

منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور غالى وكريم جدا

الرب معاكم​

​*


----------



## lordjesus (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> رأيت المدينة المقدسة أورشليم الجديدة نازلة من السماء من عند الله مهيأة كعروس مزينة لرجلها


شكرا لك حبيبي...

الرب يباركك...


----------

